# Testival Siebengebirge



## fissenid (5. Oktober 2012)

HallO!

wer ist den beim Testival mit am Start??

Bin mal gespannt auf das Black Sin 29er......

Wer war den 2011 auf dem Testival??

Kann ich den ganzen Tag ein Rad testen, oder "nur" auf einer Tour??? Wollte evtl. mein Skeen mitbringen und evtl. einfach so mal mitfahren!

Angemeldet habe ich mich für den BlackSin Test!!!!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde gerne hinfahren, kann an dem WE leider nicht :-(
Wünsche aber allen viel Spaß und hoff darauf hier hinterher interessante Berichte zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (5. Oktober 2012)

Hab mich und einen Kumpel schon per Mail angemeldet ! Bin mal gespannt .. Hoffe das Wetter spielt einigermaßen mit .

Hier der Text aus FB von Radon:

2. TESTIVAL der neuen Radon Modelle
am 27. und 28. Oktober 2012 im Siebengebirge.

Der Termin steht fix. Am 27. und am 28. Oktober habt ihr die Möglichkeit exklusiv alle neuen Modell ausgiebig im Siebengebirge zu testen. Tolle Trails, steile Ramps, coole Jumps. Die Startgebühr beträgt dieses Jahr 30,- Euro, die bei einem anschliessenden Kauf eines 2013er Radon Bikes noch in diesem Jahr in Abzug gebracht werden. Jeder Teilnehmer erhält einen Hoodie, ein stylisches T-Shirt, e... ine Radon Flasche und eine Citybag im Werte von über 100 Euro. Für Verpflegung ist wie letztes Jahr den ganzen Tag ausreichend gesorgt. Anmeldung über [email protected]. Teilt der lieben Maike bitte mit, wann ihr kommen wollt und welche Bikes ihr probieren wollt. Wir werden wieder Gruppen anbieten, die CC oder AM fahren. Ferner werden Andi Sieber und Bennie eine Freeride Gruppe leiten. Auf Wunsch stellen wir euch die aktuellen Rennräder, Cross, City, und Ebikes zur Verfügung. 
Bodo Probst ist beide Tage anwesend, gibt euch Tipps und stellt euch mal die Bikes richtig auf Fahrer ein. Unser Werkstatt ist natürlich vor Ort und hilft euch bei euren eigenen Bikes, die ihr gerne mitbringen könnt. Wir haben wieder nur begrenzte Teilnehmerkapazitäten, also...wer zuerst mailt, ist drin.
Skeen up, Slide down, Swoop on!!!!


----------



## FliPhilipp (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde vermutlich mit meinen beiden Brüdern vorbei schauen, der eine kommt dafür sogar extra aus dem tiefsten Bayern nach Bonn.

Getestet wird dann:
Zr Race 29 ab 7.0
Slide 125 
Black Sin 29 

Freu mich schon richtig drauf, hoffe das Wetter passt und es kommt nichts dazwischen.


----------



## madre (5. Oktober 2012)

Hab heute meine Bestätigungsmail von Maike
bekommen.


----------



## marc53844 (5. Oktober 2012)

Wo kann man denn Infos nachlesen? Auf der Radonseite finde ich nichts und bei Facebook bin ich nicht.

Wofür sind die 30 euro? für ein Rennen? Was ist wenn man nur mal ein Rad testen möchte, trotzdem 30 euro? 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Dong (5. Oktober 2012)

sie den post von @madre, ist kopiert von der fb seite, die du auch lesen kannst ohne bei fb angemeldet zu sein, hier der link:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....135781693133750.16666.135779413133978&type=1


----------



## marc53844 (5. Oktober 2012)

Hm, ja da stehen dann auch nicht mehr Infos. 
Kenne diesen Testival-tag halt nicht.

Gruß Marc


----------



## madre (5. Oktober 2012)

Die Startgebühr beträgt dieses Jahr 30,- Euro, die bei einem  anschliessenden Kauf eines 2013er Radon Bikes noch in diesem Jahr in  Abzug gebracht werden. Jeder Teilnehmer erhält einen Hoodie, ein  stylisches T-Shirt, e... ine Radon Flasche und eine Citybag im Werte von  über 100 Euro.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Oktober 2012)

Hab mich doch mal angemeldet. Vielleicht krieg ich ja nen Platz


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Oktober 2012)

Bestätigung erhalten, bin den Samstag mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ORA-00955 (17. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hätte gerne ein Radon Testival in der Gegend um Wien ...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Oktober 2012)

Alle Teilnehmer erhalten ein Spitzen-Testival-Package im Werte von 100â¬! Wenn das nichts ist... Anmeldungen sind noch mÃ¶glich unter [email protected]! Hier findet Ihr alles weitere:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...93133750.16666.135779413133978&type=1&theater

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...-Oktober-2012-im-Siebengebirge-_id_21946_.htm


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Oktober 2012)

Ist ja fast wie Weihnachten


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Oktober 2012)

Wieviele Leute haben sich denn angemeldet?


----------



## derStuka (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Tschuschke,

du hast Dein Radon doch lt. eigener Aussage am 12.10. von H+S bekommen. Kommst Du mit dem neuen Rad zum Testival oder leist Du Dir da ein anderes Modell oder willst Du nur mit dem Bodo (Probst) fachsimpeln ?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte da das Swoop testen. Meins lass ich zu Hause. Wenn ich von Herrn Probst Tipps bekommen kann, nehm ich die natürlich auch gerne mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Oktober 2012)

Ihr könnt Eure privaten Bikes gerne mitbringen und auch mit denen ein Ründchen drehen. Bodo Probst und unsere Werkstatt werden an beiden Tagen kleine Workshops geben und mit Euch die Bikes richtig einstellen (Einweisungen in Fahrwerkeinstellung, Schaltung, Bremsen etc.).


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Oktober 2012)

Das werd ich nutzen  auch wenn ich meins wahrscheinlich nicht mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Oktober 2012)

Wer kommt, darf sich freuen: Gore Bike Wear sponsert ein kleines Goodie für die kalte Jahreszeit, MIO Navigation stellt leihweise Navigationsgeräte zur Verfügung und die Firma Sport Import lässt auch noch eine kleine Überraschung auf Euch los! 

Die Touren werden voraussichtlich immer zur vollen Stunde starten und ca. 45 Minuten dauern. Ebenfalls zur vollen Stunde gibt es abwechselnd einen Workshop mit Bodo Probst oder unserer Werkstatt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## konamatze (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich nicht,würde auch gern hin kann aber nicht.

Viel Spaß euch dort

Gruß Matze


----------



## madre (23. Oktober 2012)

Klingt Super. Ich freu mich schon!!


----------



## fissenid (24. Oktober 2012)

Das hört sich gut an, hoffe nur das die Wartezeiten auf die Bikes nicht zu lange werden. Habe 200km Anreise und würde gerne 2 Bikes testen!!!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab über 300 km Anreise  Ich will nur das Swoop testen, Slide hab ich ja seit zwei Wochen


----------



## fissenid (24. Oktober 2012)

Ja, aber 200km anreise für 45 min biken.......


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Oktober 2012)

Nein, nicht nur. Mir gehts auch darum von den Workshops was zu lernen. Außerdem fahre ich danch weiter in die Heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (24. Oktober 2012)

@ Radon: welche Pedale an den Testbikes???

Eggbeater vorhanden, oder mitbringen?????


----------



## Aalex (24. Oktober 2012)

die würd ich wohl mitbringen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Oktober 2012)

Was ist Eggbeater??


----------



## fissenid (24. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Was ist Eggbeater??


 
was SIND Eggbeater...... Pedale


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Oktober 2012)

Ah okay, kannte ich nicht. Danke für die Info.

Denke mal an den Bikes am WE werden normale Plattformpedale sein, oder nicht?


----------



## zett78 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke, dass es wie letztes Jahr sein wird, dass an den Rädern ganz normale Pedale dran sind!
Wer eigene hat/will, kann diese mitbringen, weil die Räder vor der Ausfahrt ja eh angepasst werden müssen. Insofern kann der Mechaniker auch schnell mal die Pedale tauschen.

Kann man sich aber eigentlich auch so denken


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich werd mein Rad doch mal mit hinnehmen und die Bremse und Fahrwerk durch die Profis einstellen lassen. Mal sehen ob das ein Unterschied ist


----------



## zett78 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

am WE soll es recht kühl werden, denkt also an warme Kleidung, besonders fürs Warten!
Der Platz ist auch erst am Mittags in der Sonne, wenn Sie überhaupt raus kommt 
Bin Sonntag früh am Start.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Oktober 2012)

Ihr könnt Euch Eure Pedalen selber mitbringen und wir montieren sie vor Ort. Allerdings haben wir auch ein buntes Sammelsurium an Pedalen dabei. Eggbeater, SPD, normale Pedalen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radonaut (26. Oktober 2012)

gibt es die geführten touren auch als gpx file? damit man sie eventuel mal selber in den wintermonaten nachfahren kann?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Oktober 2012)

Bisher gibt es die gpx Files nicht. Aber wir werden Navigationsgeräte von MIO dabei haben. Damit könnt Ihr die Tour aufzeichnen.


----------



## radonaut (26. Oktober 2012)

Kann verletzungsbedingt leider nicht mitmachen deswegen wäre ich um einen downloadlink oder ähnliches nach dem testival dankbar.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich behalte das im Auge und werde es den Guides weitergeben.


----------



## madre (26. Oktober 2012)

Gebt mal eine Adresse fürs Auto Navi bekannt bitte. Hab da irgendwei nix gefunden

Edit: 

dazu kommt das das Einkehrhäuschen das ihr auf der Bing Karte in der Facebook Veranstaltung das Falsche ist oder ?

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/events/267818209988381/


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. Oktober 2012)

Straße Rosenau
53639 Königswinter 

Wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rydzus (26. Oktober 2012)

Hi, könnte jemand ein paar Ausstattungsdetails oder Detailbilder vom Black Sin 29 "Black Edition" nach dem Besuch hier Posten? Danke!

Gruß

rydzus


----------



## madre (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich Schau mal ob ich n paar Fotos machen kann.


----------



## zett78 (26. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Straße Rosenau
> 53639 Königswinter
> 
> Wenn ich mich nicht irre.



da kommste nicht mit dem Auto hoch!

besser so:

Steigenberger Hotel ist auf dem Petersberg.
Bitte zum parken beachten:
http://www.steigenberger.com/Koenigs..._Bonn/arrivals

Alternativ wie bereits gesagt an der Ferdinand-Mühlens-Str. parken, oder von der anderen Seite kommen:

Parkplatz Mantelweg an der L268 und dann den Mantelweg zum Einkehrhaus nehmen.

musst du mal bei google maps gucken.


Gruß


----------



## zett78 (26. Oktober 2012)

madre schrieb:


> Gebt mal eine Adresse fürs Auto Navi bekannt bitte. Hab da irgendwei nix gefunden
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Herr Dreher:

das ist natürlich komplett falsch


----------



## zett78 (26. Oktober 2012)

Uih, es regnet im 7GB seit Stunden in Strömen, dass werden richtig gute Testbedingungen!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Oktober 2012)

Hmm...ob ich das finde...

Wie ist es denn noch zu Fuß vom Parkplatz bis dem Haus?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich fands cool!!!

Besten Dank an Herrn Probst für das Einstellen des Fahrwerks!!!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (27. Oktober 2012)

Bin heute auch zufällig vorbeigekommen. was ich mich frage: wieso dürft ihr das? Einheimische kennen die Situation im Siebengebirge. und testen nur auf Waldautobahn?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Oktober 2012)

So wie ich verstanden hatte hatte Radon ne Sondergenehmigung.


----------



## madre (27. Oktober 2012)

Auf jeden Fall auch vielen Dank . Es hat wirklich Spass gemacht und es waren wirklich alle vom Mechaniker über Bodo Probst über den Wirt der Hütte und wirklich alle Kollegen von Radon sehr hilfsbereit !!

Super nett auch von Bodo Probst der auch sein privat Rad und Soneraufbauten vom Swoop mal einfach so zur verfügung gestellt hat.
Einzige was ich schade fand das kein 22 Zoll Slide da war 

Ich glaube fürs nächste mal evtl 2- 3 davon und evtl noch 1-2 mehr kleine Bikes für Frauen.

Verpflegung voll ok . Lecker Erbsensuppe zum Wärmen, ausserdem belegte Brötchen, lecker Kirsch- , Apfel- Streusel und Kaffe war auch Top ! 

Die Touren waren zum Testen auch genau richtig.
ca 45  Min: mit Waldautbahn hoch , Waldautobahn runter, einen ausreichend langen ( und heute echt schlüpfrigen  ) Trail runter, und anschließend auf Asphalt wieder hoch. Alles dabei was man mal testen will. 

Dann gab es noch eine kleinen Workshop zum Bremsen warten mit Tips aus dem Werkstatt Altag. War für mich auch prima un der Kollege ders gemacht hat , hats echt prima erklärt !

Ach ja .. und T Shirt und Sweatshirt von Radon aus dem Geschenke Bag sind echt super ! Ist wirklich gute Quali und angenehem zu tragen. Die Gore Handschuhe sind auch super.

Das Slide ist bei mir auf Jedenfall in der Auswahl Liste ein gutes Stück nach oben gerutscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich so komplett bestätigen. Bis auf das ich das Slide schon habe


----------



## konamatze (27. Oktober 2012)

Ist den jemand das Swoop gefahren?

 Gruß Matze


----------



## rydzus (27. Oktober 2012)

@madre: Wie sieht das Black Sin 29 "Black Edition" aus? Was sind da für Bremsen verbaut? Gibt es Info zum Preis?

rydzus


----------



## duc-748S (27. Oktober 2012)

Auf facebook stand was von einem 650B-Prototypen, den es dort zu sehen gab.
Was für ein Modell war das?
Und gibts da sonst noch Infos zu?


----------



## madre (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab kein Prototyp gesehen Sorry. Das Black Sin hab ich leider auch nicht weiter angeschaut Sorry irgendwie nicht richtig zu gekommen. War irgendwie immer was anderes zu tun (. Sorry.


----------



## fissenid (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

ich fand den Testtag auch gut. Es war anfangs etwas holprig mit der Bikeausgabe (10Uhr) aber es hat alles geklappt. 
Als wir von der ersten Tour zurück kamen war das Chaos bei der Bikeausgabe perfekt. Scheinbar zu wenige Räder für die Anzahl der Biker!

Mir persönlich hat es trotzdem gefallen. Es gab einen Workshop zur Schaltung, leckere Suppe, einen Riegel für zwischendurch und nette Guides.

Was ich vermisst habe waren die angekündigten Testmöglichkeiten. Über schuhe von BBB, Tubeless Räder, GORE Bekleidungsworkshop.... USW...

Aber im gesamten ein toller Tag!

Ich bin mit dem BlackSin 29 durchs 7G gefahren und es hat Laune gemacht. Klasse Vortrieb und tolles Fahrgefühl.

Werde zwar bei meinem Skeen bleiben, aber die Erfahrung war es Wert!


----------



## rydzus (28. Oktober 2012)

@madre: Kein Problem!


----------



## zett78 (29. Oktober 2012)

So, war wirklich top!!!

Gab zum verpsorchenen Beutelinhalt noch einiges oben drauf, nur leider ist die Haben-Will-Mentalität bei einigen doch sehr ausgeprägt! Da gibt es etwas für lau, da vergisst der ein oder andere sich schon mal! 

Meine Frau und ich sind gefahren was wir wollten, das Radon Team hat sich echt Mühe gegeben!
Besonders gefallen haben mir die 2 Doggen vom netten Verkäufer 

Balck Sin 29er Edition habe ich nicht gesehen (aber auch nicht nachgefragt), einen 650B Prototyp in Alu gab es, auf dem ein Mitarbeiter die Touren führte.

Das Sönnchen hat sich auch noch blicken lassen 

Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt!


----------



## andreas696 (29. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich muss da mal etwas Wasser in den Wein gießen...
Ich hatte mich für eine Probefahrt für ein Black Sin 29 - ausdrücklich - in Rahmengrösse "S" (= small, ich bin 1.68) angemeldet und bin mit der Erwartung, ein genau solches fahren zu können, über 100km angereist. Meine Anmeldung wurde zuvor bestätigt und es wurde nie geschrieben oder angedeutet, dass es dieses Rad in dieser Grösse noch garnicht gibt... und genau so war es!!
Das sei noch garnicht lieferbar usw , ich möge doch ein 18" fahren (wozu?).... ein Verantwortlicher war auch nicht aufzutreiben (Sonntag morgen, 10:30), "schuld" war natürlich keiner, bzw immer einer, der gerade nicht da war;  meine 30,-- habe ich zwar zurückbekommen, aber auf den Spritkosten bleibe ich wohl sitzen....
Tja, auf den günstigen Anschaffungspreis werde ich jetzt verzichten; bei meinem lokalen Händler werde ich so nicht abgespeist.

Andreas H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Oktober 2012)

Schade das nicht alle zufriedengestellt werden konnten. Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Ich bin über 300km angereist  Wobei ich zufrieden war/bin.

Ja ja, die Geiz-Mentalität bei den Give aways 

Allerdings die Testmöglichkeiten bezüglich Reifen und so hatte ich auch nicht gesehen...

Allerdings war alles das was ich machen wollte, bis auf Swoop fahren, top!


----------



## zett78 (29. Oktober 2012)

andreas696 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich muss da mal etwas Wasser in den Wein gießen...
> Ich hatte mich für eine Probefahrt für ein Black Sin 29 - ausdrücklich - in Rahmengrösse "S" (= small, ich bin 1.68) angemeldet und bin mit der Erwartung, ein genau solches fahren zu können, über 100km angereist. Meine Anmeldung wurde zuvor bestätigt und es wurde nie geschrieben oder angedeutet, dass es dieses Rad in dieser Grösse noch garnicht gibt... und genau so war es!!
> ...



16" war ja vor Ort, kleiner wird es wohl auch nicht kommen. 
Zudem werden die Rahmengrößen in Zoll angegeben, nicht in Konfektionsgröße. Deshalb könnte man Größe S für 16" halten.

Schade natürlich, dass man dir das nicht vorher mittgeteilt hat.


----------



## andreas696 (29. Oktober 2012)

Das Black Sin 29er war ausschließlich in 18" vor Ort, wie ich bereits schrieb. 
Bestellbar ist es auch in 16".
Die Größenzuordnung S= 16", M = 18", L=.... ist nicht unüblich.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Oktober 2012)

Aber so ein riesen Unterschied zwischen S und M (16" und 18") wird ja nicht bestehen das man es für die kleine Tour nicht hätte mal probieren können, oder?

Das es generell nicht so toll war das die richtige Größe nicht da ist kann ich jedoch nachvollziehen.

Aber Radon hatte doch vorher eine konkrete Reservierung eines Rades für einen bestimmten Termin an dem jeweiligen Tag doch gar nicht zugesagt, oder?!? Ging es nicht eher darum zu gucken welche Bikes die Leute fahren wollen?!?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an alle!

Vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen! Wir sind mit dem Testival sehr zufrieden: Tolles Wetter und nette Menschen vor Ort! Es hat uns sehr viel Spaß gemacht, mit Euch die Touren zu fahren. Schade, dass nicht alle zufrieden nach Hause gefahren sind. 
Eine Bestätigung für die Teilnahme ist an jeden raus gegangen, der sich rechtzeitig angemeldet hatte. Eine Garantie für eine Probefahrt mit Bike XY in Größe Z konnten wir leider nicht geben. Wir hatten Bikes in verschiedenen Größen dabei, auch mehrere 16" Räder, das Black Sin 29 in 18". Bitte bedenkt, dass wir teilweise nur Prototypen und Musterräder von einigen Modellen haben, weshalb es leider nicht möglich war, jedes Bike in jeder Größe mitzunehmen. Das hatte unser Produktmanager dem Andreas vor Ort aber schon erklärt.

Wir nehmen uns Euer Feedback zu Herzen und werden es in die Planung und Organsiation zukünftiger Aktionen mit einfließen lassen!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Oktober 2012)

Sag dem Bodo bitte er soll die neuen Slide DH schnell bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreas696 (29. Oktober 2012)

"(...) Das hatte unser Produktmanager dem Andreas vor Ort aber schon erklärt"

Genau das ist der Punkt.... was wäre das Problem gewesen, mir vorab per mail zu antworten, dass das Black Sin 29er in 16" (S) nicht zur Verfügung steht? 
Selbst ein Satz in der Ankündigung wie z.B. "einige Modelle nicht in allen Größen verfügbar" hätte mir insofern geholfen, als dass ich die Chance gehabt hätte, telefonisch nochmal vorab nachzufragen.

Wahrscheinlich wird das beim nächsten Mal "einfließen", schön, dass ich "Versuchskaninchen" sein durfte, auf meinen 30Eur Spritkosten bleib ich aber trotzdem sitzen


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Oktober 2012)

Ärgerlich ja, keine Frage!!!

Hast du denn für deine 30 Euro Spritgeld nichts getrunken, gegessen oder ein anderes Rad gefahren?!? Hast gesehen das das 16" Bike nicht da war und direkt wieder nach Hause gefahren? Nichts anderes an Infos und so "mitgenommen" ?

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ist kein Vorwurf oder Angriff!!!! Kann verstehen das du nicht zufrieden bist, keine Frage!


----------



## RobG301 (29. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Sag dem Bodo bitte er soll die neuen Slide DH schnell bauen



Slide DH bin ich gefahren! Schade, kann man das ja nichtmal mehr kaufen! Darum her mit dem Neuen! 
Hab gehört im Frühjahr soll es in Winterberg stehen zur Probefahrt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Oktober 2012)

Dass Du die Fahrt "umsonst" angetreten hast, ist ärgerlich und nachvollziehbar. Den Größenschlüssel der Test-Bikes haben wir kurzfristig vor dem Event festgelegt. Das ging leider nicht anders. Du kannst dir sicherlich vorstellen, dass wir vor dem Event noch alle Hände voll zu tun hatten, die Bikes aufzubauen. Und da es Musterräder sind, stehen Sie leider nicht in jeder Größe zur Verfügung. Schade, dass Du nichts vom Rahmenprogramm oder das Goodie Paket mitgenommen hast. Wir hätten Dir auch ein anderes Bike in 16" zur Verfügung stellen können, um an den Touren teilnehmen zu können. Als Versuchskaninchen solltest Du natürlich nicht dienen; man wächst eben von Event zu Event!

Also nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit: Sorry für die Unannehmlichkeiten!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Oktober 2012)

Der Bodo hatte mir nur gesagt das die Prototypen im Februar fertig sein sollen zum testen. Wann genau dann der Verkauf startet konnte er nicht sagen...


----------



## RobG301 (29. Oktober 2012)

madre schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall auch vielen Dank . Es hat wirklich Spass gemacht und es waren wirklich alle vom Mechaniker über Bodo Probst über den Wirt der Hütte und wirklich alle Kollegen von Radon sehr hilfsbereit !!
> 
> Super nett auch von Bodo Probst der auch sein privat Rad und Soneraufbauten vom Swoop mal einfach so zur verfügung gestellt hat.
> Einzige was ich schade fand das kein 22 Zoll Slide da war
> ...



Also laut den Jungs von Radon war das Bike vom Bodo ein 22" Slide 150 Custom Aufbau!
Schön war auch die Probefahrt mit dem Swoop Custom Aufbau vom Andi Sieber. Leider war das ja das Einzige, was in einer für mich tauglichen Rahmenhöhe verfügbar war.

T Shirt und Hoodie sind echt top! Die Tshirt Qualität kennt man sonst nur von Motorradfan-Marken aus England!

Würde mich freuen, wenn es so eine Veranstaltung öfter geben würde. Gerne auch mal im Sommer, wenn es etwas wärmer ist.


----------



## c-st (29. Oktober 2012)

andreas696 schrieb:


> "(...) Das hatte unser Produktmanager dem Andreas vor Ort aber schon erklärt"
> 
> Genau das ist der Punkt.... was wäre das Problem gewesen, mir vorab per mail zu antworten, dass das Black Sin 29er in 16" (S) nicht zur Verfügung steht?



Warum bist du nicht das ZR Race29 in 16" gefahren? Die Geometrie ist nahezu identisch (5mm Unterschied im Oberrohr)...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Oktober 2012)

Wer Interesse an den Touren hat, die wir gefahren sind, schreibe bitte eine Email an [email protected]. Wir stellen Euch die Tracks als gpx-file zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht es mit den Photos der beiden Tage aus? Kann man die schon irgendwo sehen?


----------



## madre (29. Oktober 2012)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Also laut den Jungs von Radon war das Bike vom Bodo ein 22" Slide 150 Custom Aufbau!
> Schön war auch die Probefahrt mit dem Swoop Custom Aufbau vom Andi Sieber. Leider war das ja das Einzige, was in einer für mich tauglichen Rahmenhöhe verfügbar war.
> 
> T Shirt und Hoodie sind echt top! Die Tshirt Qualität kennt man sonst nur von Motorradfan-Marken aus England!
> ...


 
Also Bodo Probst selber ( der es vermutlich weiss ) sagte das sein Rad das ich auch gefahren bin ein 20 " Slide war.

Das Slide 150 mit der Nummer 3 war auch als 22" in der Liste eingetragen , war jedoch leider Falsch gekennzeichnet -> war aber auch 20 ". Das habe ich gemeinsam mit Bodo Probst geprüft  ( Waren früh da da war grade nix zu tun sonst , und auch da gilt für mich das ich das Herrn Probst zutrau zu erkennen  

Somit gab es leider kein 22 " Slide auf dem Testival. 

Bzgl Sommer : Hätten alle gerne gehabt aber Ziel war natürlich die 2013 er Bikes vorzustellen und die waren im Sommer noch nicht fertig  ( Hatte den gleichen Vorschlag gemacht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Oktober 2012)

Das Bike von Bodo war ein 20" Bike.


----------



## FliPhilipp (29. Oktober 2012)

Möchte mich auch nochmal bedanken. Ich war am Sonntag da, von Start bis  zum Abbau und hatte ne Menge Spaß. Bin mir jetzt sicher was gekauft wird  und welche Größe es wird. Habe 4 oder 5 Runden gedreht, unter anderem auf einem echt unbequemen Ladybike  Man nimmt was man kriegt!  

Schade war, dass sich einige nicht zurückhalten konnten bei den Goodies. Meine zwei Begleiter haben am Schluss keine Handschuhe mehr bekommen - ich glaube da haben sich viele doppelt eingedeckt. Ich selbst hab mein paar schon vorher geholt, da ich hoffte die Handschuhe wären wärmer als meine mitgebrachten.
Nächstes Jahr warten wir nicht mehr bis zum Schluss - man lernt nie aus  Unglaublich was aus manchen wird, wenn es was umsonst gibt...

Auch schade war natürlich der Unfall bei der ersten Tour, ich hoffe dem armen gehts wieder besser. Falls er mitliest: Gute Besserung!

Ansonsten freue ich mich schon auf nächstes Jahr - wir werden bestimmt wieder dabei sein, bei hoffentlich etwas wärmerem Wetter.

Was passiert eigentlich mit den Testbikes? Kaufen lassen wollte man mich leider keins...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Oktober 2012)

Einige der Bikes sollten gestern ins Labor kommen... Was genau alles noch getestet wird weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## zett78 (30. Oktober 2012)

FliPhilipp schrieb:


> Schade war, dass sich einige nicht zurückhalten konnten bei den Goodies. Meine zwei Begleiter haben am Schluss keine Handschuhe mehr bekommen - ich glaube da haben sich viele doppelt eingedeckt. Ich selbst hab mein paar schon vorher geholt, da ich hoffte die Handschuhe wären wärmer als meine mitgebrachten.
> Nächstes Jahr warten wir nicht mehr bis zum Schluss - man lernt nie aus  Unglaublich was aus manchen wird, wenn es was umsonst gibt...



waren dünne Handschuhe, also keine Sorge 

waren eh etwas komisch von der Größe, dachte schon, die XXL Dinger müsste ich weiterreichen, passten aber dann seltsamerweise doch!

man hätte die einfach mit dem Inhalt der Taschen ausgeben sollen, und nicht einfach mal so eine Hau-Ruck-Aktion zwischendurch! Das war eh kurz vor einer der geführten Touren, auf einmal stand alles an der Ausgabe.


----------



## Hillcruiser (30. Oktober 2012)

Leider mußte ich am WE arbeiten und kann daher nichts zum Event sagen.

Ich finde es aber klasse, dass man auf Kritik direkt reagiert und in einen ruhigen Ton versucht, dies zu erklären. 

Schade für den Kollegen, das so etwas passiert ist, aber immerhin führt Radon einen solchen Event überhaupt durch, was auch nicht selbstverständlich ist.


Ich werde übrigens auch die Tage mal nach Bonn fahren, um mir das Slide 150 mal anzusehen


----------



## fissenid (30. Oktober 2012)

FliPhilipp schrieb:


> Auch schade war natürlich der Unfall bei der ersten Tour, ich hoffe dem armen gehts wieder besser. Falls er mitliest: Gute Besserung!


 


Ich war bei der ersten Tour dabei, aber einen Unfall habe ich nicht vernommen!!!!


----------



## FliPhilipp (30. Oktober 2012)

Der betroffene war ganz hinten. Es haben nur 5 Leute mitbekommen / angehalten. Er ist bei dem ersten Steilen Stück bergab vor der kleinen Hütte gestürzt. Weiß nicht genau weshalb, das Gelände war eigentlich unproblematisch, nur ein paar kleine Steine.


----------



## leads (30. Oktober 2012)

Wir waren zu zweit da, ebenfalls mit 300km Anreise. Meine Freundin ist einmal gefahren, hat den schweren Sturz mitbekommen der hier schon erwähnt wurde ( Gute Besserung !!! ), und ich konnte 3 Räder fahren  2 wollte ich vergleichen: Slide 150 und Swoop 175 weil ich mir eins davon gern zulegen möchte. Mit 18" bin ich bei beiden gut hingekommen (182cm), das Swoop war sogar das Top-Model mit Kashima-Beschichtung,X0,etc. Lach...am Slide war nen Navi angebracht, und natürlich bin ich in einer Spurrille hängengeblieben und hab mich sanft dem laubgeschwängerten Waldboden genähert...Navi war abgegangen und unter dem Laubteppich verschollen! Haben zu dritt erstmal den Boden abgesucht...und bis zum Fund verging einige Zeit  Na, da ich nahe des Teutos wohne und mit 150mm gut auskommen werde, wird´s wohl ein Slide...das Swoop gefiehl mir bergab natürlich noch besser, aber bergauf muss man sich doch wesentlich mehr Zeit als mit dem Slide lassen. Auf keinen Fall unmöglich, aber man braut doch deutlich mehr Schmalz...also Slide ! HALT ! Da war ja noch das dritte Rad! Das ZR Race 29" ...oh, was ganz anderes! Individuell aufgebaut, wohl auch noch ein Prototyp, gefiehl mir das HARDTAIL (!) SUPER ! Die 100mm Gabel fühlt sich definitiv nach mehr Federweg an, bergauf gings leichtfüssig und ,man glaubt es kaum, auf dem "Downhill" hab ich mich supersicher gefühlt, man konnte richtig speed machen und auch in den engeren Kehren fand ich es handlich! Mmmmmh...vielleicht warte ich doch auf ein 140mm 29" Fully von Radon...Das 650B hab ich mir auch angesehen, aber doch nicht nach ner kurzen Probefahrt gefragt, hab mich nicht getraut. Da waren übrigens Eggbeater dran,ein Hardtail in Raw, danach hatte in einem anderen Thread jemand gefragt.
So, das Drumherum fanden wir ebenfalls KLASSE! 
Kaffee, Kuchen, Erbsensuppe,belegte Brötchen,Glühwein (hicksss) und schwarzer Tee (aus der versteckten Werkstattkanne,die ich zufällig gefunden hatte!), dazu nette Mechaniker, Guides mit viel Geduld,Service für mein 2003er radon XT Limited (Gratis Bremse entlüftet,Schaltung eingestellt und Gabel gecheckt) Was will man mehr !!!
Und dazu Hoody, Shirt, Flasche,Handschuh, Fender,nen Sattel und nen Schloss für meine Dame...Wir schätzen das alles sehr und hoffen drauf nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein zu dürfen und zu können!
Vielen Dank an alle vom Radon-Team die ihre Zeit geopfert haben!
Und an euren Chef : Dein Team sollte am Tag danach zu hause bleiben dürfen, sich die Kälte ausklopfen um dann wieder voll durchstarten zu können ! 
Bis spätestens nächstes Jahr !


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreas696 (5. November 2012)

nur zur Info:

Mein vorher geschildertes Problem (nicht vorhandene Rahmenhöhe beim Testival) konnte zwar im Nachhinein nicht gelöst werden, jedoch ist mir Radon bei den entstandenen Kosten großzügig entgegengekommen.
Einem Neuanfang der Beziehung steht also nichts mehr im Weg....


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. November 2012)

Dann ist doch alles okay


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. November 2012)

andreas696 schrieb:


> nur zur Info:
> 
> Mein vorher geschildertes Problem (nicht vorhandene Rahmenhöhe beim Testival) konnte zwar im Nachhinein nicht gelöst werden, jedoch ist mir Radon bei den entstandenen Kosten großzügig entgegengekommen.
> Einem Neuanfang der Beziehung steht also nichts mehr im Weg....


 
So kennt man Radon!


----------



## RobG301 (7. November 2012)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> So kennt man Radon!



Kann bisher auch nicht klagen!

Mal gucken ob das mit dem Swoop und mir was wird!


----------

